# Hands On New Watch Not Aligned!



## circa2013 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi there I'm new to this forum, this morning I purchased a Rotary GS00043/04 from the jewellers in town. But much to my surprise when I got it home I discovered that the hands are not aligned correctly, not even close infact.

I was just wondering what I should do about this? Is it an issue the jewellers can fix or a local watch repair specialist, or would I need to have it replaced for a new one? (I shall try and get a photo)


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

send it to them and they will have to sort it if its within a certain number of days, isnt good for a new watch though


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i would take it back if you only bought it today


----------



## circa2013 (Aug 22, 2013)

The thing is I am looking to have a new strap put on the watch which is on order from Rotary, would it be something which I can have done all in one go at a local repair place?


----------



## Greentagman (Jul 20, 2013)

Get them to set the correct date while they're at it


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

I notice that your chrono dials are showing all sorts of timings. Have you tried resetting those to see if they will realign the hands?

I'm not au fait with the workings of your watch and how the chrono's interact with the hour and minute hands hence my suggestion?

Regards

David


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

The re-setting instructions for that sort of movement should be in the instructions that came with the watch... If not you'll find them online, it's very simple and will only take a few moments to do...


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Take it straight back. Make sure that the replacement, or same when fixed, all hands line up exactly at 12 o' clock and that the chrono zeroes exactly to zero. That's the least you should expect from a new chrono.

Mike


----------



## circa2013 (Aug 22, 2013)

I've tried googling how to reset the watch but can't seem to find it, nor in the instructions which I find a little strange.

Thank you everyone for your replies so far!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

circa2013 said:


> I've tried googling how to reset the watch but can't seem to find it, nor in the instructions which I find a little strange.


Well this should help, it's a standard movement and the hand re-set video here will show you how.....


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Maybe it has an independently setting hour hand? Don't know what movement's in that watch but try this - pull out the crown to the first position. Turning in one direction should change the date & turning in the opposite direction may move the hour hand.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

dapper said:


> Maybe it has an independently setting hour hand? Don't know what movement's in that watch but try this - pull out the crown to the first position. Turning in one direction should change the date & turning in the opposite direction may move the hour hand.


I'm not sure that you can independently re-set the hour hand so that may well be a fault that warrants a replacement watch.... Presumably it's the G10 movement inside that?


----------



## circa2013 (Aug 22, 2013)

Unfortunately those methods aren't working. The chrono dials can be reset but the main hands appear to be two seconds behind the main twelve o clock position when aligned if that makes sense. I think maybe the whole mechanism inside is off centre which needs to be adjusted, presumably this is possible? (Forgive my lack of watch knowledge!)


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi,

To be honest I view this as a very simple matter - the watch is faulty, the supplier needs to provide you with a replacement of merchantable quality. It matters not how or why it's faulty - assuming it's a brand new watch it's defective, end of. I'd go straight back to the supplying dealer and tell them you want a fault-free new watch as replacement, or a full refund. Worst case, if they can't supply another for some reason, you have the fun of finding yourself an alternative.

Plenty more watch-fish in the sea...


----------



## Derek Mc (Aug 22, 2013)

I had a similar situation on my Rotary, I phoned the Jeweller I bought it from he talked me through the reset as my sweep hand appeared out 10 seconds, it was a case of using the chrono buttons to step reset it one second at a time. It has been flawless since.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't understand this one, the watch is faulty and not fit for purpose. Simply take it back and get it changed for a new one. Not repaired, not adjusted, just replaced. Or get a refund, and go for a Seiko instead


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Derek Mc said:


> I had a similar situation on my Rotary, I phoned the Jeweller I bought it from he talked me through the reset as my sweep hand appeared out 10 seconds, it was a case of using the chrono buttons to step reset it one second at a time. It has been flawless since.


Yes, I agree it's simple for the chrono hands but with the main hands being out like that, he needs a replacement watch... 

I'd be interested to know if it was OK in the shop before the OP brought it home or whether they just gave him a new watch in a box that hadn't been opened.. Something obviously went awry with this one at some stage, the chrono hand re-set is usual, especially after a battery change but I've not seen this disparity with the main hands on a new watch before....


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Davey P said:


> I don't understand this one, the watch is faulty and not fit for purpose. Simply take it back and get it changed for a new one. Not repaired, not adjusted, just replaced. Or get a refund, and go for a Seiko instead


...exactly, stop faffing about and take it back, you only bought it this morning :lol:


----------



## circa2013 (Aug 22, 2013)

I just called them and will take it in today.

It's irritating because I initially bought this watch last week only to find it was scuffed around the dials so instantly took it back and they said they would have to order another in if it wasnt 'up to my standards' (my standards for a new watch is that it be NEW).

So the replacement came in yesterday which was this one, they're acting like I'm the most irritating customer they've ever dealt with but is it so hard to get what you pay for? And the crazy thing is this isn't some cheap jewellers either that sells second hand stuff, it's really put a bad taste in my mouth. They suggested over the phone that it might be within the acceptable level of being inaccurate but hopefully they'll change their tune once they see it.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Get a refund, and go elsewhere. It's not about "standards", the watch is not fit for purpose, end of story.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Davey P said:


> Get a refund, and go elsewhere. It's not about "standards", the watch is not fit for purpose, end of story.


Smack on the nose and if they want to argue about it, there are plenty of outlets that will be pleased to take your money and give you good service and a good watch in return.... Take no prisoners !


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

artistmike said:


> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> > Get a refund, and go elsewhere. It's not about "standards", the watch is not fit for purpose, end of story.
> ...


Yep - another vote for exactly that. I'd demand my money back - it's not of merchantable quality and you're fully entitled - then go spend my hard earned somewhere else. I wouldn't give them the satisfaction of keeping my money, a new toy watch should be fun, and what you've described is far from that.

If this is the second faulty example you've had frankly it doesn't say much for the quality of the watch (Rotary are about as Swiss as Dolly Parton these days so don't be fooled by the dial) - as others have said, go buy something else. I'd vote for a Seiko!


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Jesus wept man - take it back, get a full refund and buy it somewhere else. It's totally unacceptable, and don't let them try to convince you, you can't have a refund â€" you can. It's the second watch and it's still not right. Personally, I'd avoid this model as well and look for something different.

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm amazed. Is it even an genuine Rotary??? Go back and demand an immediate refund and if they get funny tell them that you'll complain to trading standards and tell the local paper about how watches bought from them have hands that don't point to the right time...


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

artistmike said:


> The re-setting instructions for that sort of movement should be in the instructions that came with the watch... If not you'll find them online, it's very simple and will only take a few moments to do...


Simple task, worth learning how to do it. Find the movement and get instructions. Try this http://www.isaswiss....2_220_CG_EN.pdf

I am surprised at some members who think this is a major problem to sort. If however you try the reset procedure and no joy, take it back and ask for a replacement or money back.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Haggis said:


> I am surprised at some members who think this is a major problem to sort. If however you try the reset procedure and no joy, take it back and ask for a replacement or money back.


I think we've ascertained that the re-set for the chronograph is easy, it isn't however possible to do the same for the hour hand....


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

artistmike said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > I am surprised at some members who think this is a major problem to sort. If however you try the reset procedure and no joy, take it back and ask for a replacement or money back.
> ...


Hands off and back on again. missed the hour hand.


----------



## Derek Mc (Aug 22, 2013)

I must be being thick but in what way are the hour and minute hands out of alignment?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Derek Mc said:


> I must be being thick but in what way are the hour and minute hands out of alignment?


If you look at the first photo, the minute hand is pointing to the 12 but the hour hand is between the 11 and 12 markers. The hour hand should be either at 11 or 12, not in between them.


----------



## Derek Mc (Aug 22, 2013)

Ahhh got you now, I was thinking some other alignment detail was being talked about with the chrono hands too.

When I bought my Ebel, the sweep second hand was a half second out, but a word to them in the store had the watch opened and adjusted on the spot. Not a huge deal if the OP wishes to keep this piece as said, however grounds enough to reject if he wishes to I'd say!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

They'll be the shop next door to Specsavers store then? Maybe on a cut from Specsavers for sending folks in for an eye test?

"NO, nowt wrong Sir, you should pop in next door for an eye test and new glasses"

 :wallbash:


----------



## circa2013 (Aug 22, 2013)

RTM Boy said:


> I'm amazed. Is it even an genuine Rotary??? Go back and demand an immediate refund and if they get funny tell them that you'll complain to trading standards and tell the local paper about how watches bought from them have hands that don't point to the right time...


Yeah it's genuine! I have taken the watch down and they're sending it to Rotary to have them fix it as obviously I was on day 1 of my warranty lol. They say I should expect it to be back in store within four weeks which is an irritation but will allow for the new strap I bought for it to arrive.

With any luck they'll fit it for free for all the hassle!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

as long as your happy with that its a good outcome, i would have rathered a new one as a replacement but thats me


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I would of rather had me money back and gone elsewhere and bought a different watch 

You've paid good money for a watch that you now don't have for 4 weeks. I'd be pushing for a first free service or something at the very least


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I agree, the blooming thing hasn't worked properly at all from when you walked out of the door with it, you should have a brand new replacement as it's not fit for use ! .... I, would not have been happy....


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

I have seen a few Rotary both Swiss and Asian made having hand alignment problems, Rotary should get their quality control into gear. Or their loyal fans might think twice before buying.

I study any watch I buy before and after buying, returning if I find anything wrong. Some places have 28 day return, so no pressure.


----------



## circa2013 (Aug 22, 2013)

How is Rotary generally viewed by enthusiasts would you say? Are they considered to be reliable?

I was told a new one would be sent if the problem was a detriment to the lifetime guarantee of the watch, I presumed this was a good deal! I shall not be shopping there again however.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

i see rotary like Accurist, they used to use quality Swiss movements and original designs but now spend most of there time making cheap plastic quartz movement homages, and charging loads because they used to make nice watches, its a shame but they still retail well


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I got one in my collection. Seems good quality with beautiful blue hands. Good quality stainless deployment bracelet. Never had a problem with it.

People say they are now assembled in the east and the quality is not the same. I donâ€™t know.

I can only speak highly of my one.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

I bought a Rotary "chavitimer" chronograph a couple of years ago from Argos - third one out of the box worked properly. I then left the store. The two previous try-outs both had faulty chronographs straight from the box. As someone else said leave when you know it works.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Varies regarding the model, still always inspect any watch you are thinking about buying. I like Rotary watches but have found a few with faults. Swiss made are no better than others.

An advantage of Rotary is they are mostly waterproof. Also wait until the sales.


----------



## Kevinlesser (Aug 17, 2013)

unreal, take it back ASAP!


----------

